# Blue Orca



## ckit67 (Oct 26, 2006)

Has anyone seen or own a blue Orca in person yet? I have been told by Orbea that some had come in but only in certain sizes. Then they told me that none had come in and it would be at least another 4-6 weeks. I get different messages each time. I do know someone who has a blue Diva but I haven't seen any Orcas.


----------



## MrMel (Jan 31, 2007)

This guy has one:

http://myclimbs.blogg.org/themes-112334.html


----------



## ckit67 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Not in the USA*

Yea, but I don't think it is in the USA. I think they may be more available in Europe.


----------

